# Trabalho de Alterações Climáticas



## tomalino (29 Mai 2008 às 22:49)

Olá a todos!

Tenho uma cadeira na Faculdade sobre alterações climáticas, em que a avaliação vai ser feita com trabalhos sobre variados temas relacionados.

O meu tema é este:

Alterações climáticas em perspectiva com os últimos 1000 anos:
Caracterização da variabilidade climática na Europa e EUA no último milénio
incluindo o período quente medieval, a pequena idade de gelo, etc. Explicação
dessa variabilidade em função dos mecanismos forçadores externos (radiação
solar, grandes erupções vulcânicas) e internos (El Niño, Pacific Decadal
Oscillation, North Atlantic Oscillation).

Já tenho alguma informação que retirei de alguns sites, mas acho que ainda é pouco. Se me pudessem ajudar, agradecia!

Abraços


----------



## José M. Sousa (29 Mai 2008 às 23:15)

IPCC Cap. 6 Paleoclimate

http://www.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-report/ar4/wg1/ar4-wg1-chapter6.pdf

The Last 2000 Years pág. 466


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 00:08)

tomalino disse:


> Já tenho alguma informação que retirei de alguns sites, mas acho que ainda é pouco. Se me pudessem ajudar, agradecia!



Por acaso há pouco tempo a quando da erupção do Chaitén estive a ler um documento bastante interessante sobre Vulcões e Clima que também aborda alguns dos temas (pequena idade do gelo, el nino, etc) desse teu trabalho.

O texto é este:

*VOLCANIC ERUPTIONS AND CLIMATE*
Alan Robock
Department of Environmental Sciences
Rutgers University
http://climate.envsci.rutgers.edu/pdf/ROG2000.pdf

Alan Robock é climatologista e provavelmente o maior especialista mundial nesta área dos vulcões e clima, contribuiu com bastantes trabalhos para o IPCC. Na página dele tens acesso a muitos outros estudos, alguns até mais recentes:
http://climate.envsci.rutgers.edu/robock/robock_volpapers.html

Mas devo ter para aqui no computador mais coisas que te interessam, tenho é que procurar, depois digo-te.


----------



## tomalino (2 Jun 2008 às 16:09)

Obrigado!

Já tenho bastantes artigos para pesquisar!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2008 às 01:57)

Desculpa responder agora, mas só agora reparei no tópico.
Se ainda for a tempo, tens aqui mais informação para o teu trabalho.
Se não for a tempo, fica aqui para a posteridade e para arquivar no fórum.
Estas informações foram retiradas do livro «ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS EM PORTUGAL, CENÁRIOS, IMPACTOS E MEDIDAS DE ADAPTAÇÃO», em concordância com o Projecto SIAM II, dos editores F.D. Santos e P. Miranda, livro esse que adquiri há pouco tempo.


----------



## tomalino (30 Jun 2008 às 20:38)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Desculpa responder agora, mas só agora reparei no tópico.
> Se ainda for a tempo, tens aqui mais informação para o teu trabalho.
> Se não for a tempo, fica aqui para a posteridade e para arquivar no fórum.
> Estas informações foram retiradas do livro «ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS EM PORTUGAL, CENÁRIOS, IMPACTOS E MEDIDAS DE ADAPTAÇÃO», em concordância com o Projecto SIAM II, dos editores F.D. Santos e P. Miranda, livro esse que adquiri há pouco tempo.




Obrigado! Ainda foste a tempo


----------

